

Use your phone for work email? Your employer can erase it - thrush
http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB10001424052702304027204579335033824665964

======
otoburb
Recent BlackBerry smartphone models such as the Z10 or Q10 get around this by
providing Personal and Work profiles. This means that employers can erase the
Work profiles on the phone, leaving the Personal profile intact.

AFAIK, they are the only mobile OS supplier that provides this functionality
so far. I don't own or use a BlackBerry, but my friends recently showed me
this feature. Evidently there are some pain points to this, such as
notifications _not_ crossing profile boundaries. Thus, if you happen to be in
Work mode, you'd have to switch to Personal mode throughout the day to see if
you received any emails or [SMS|app] notifications.

Of course, this is probably the only way to enforce cross-mode/profile
separation, but in practice it sounds like a PITA -- at least until you leave
employment and your Work profile is erased.

